# ASD POLL - please answer if your child has ASD



## JASMAK

*PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE VOTING*
Curious...heard that having a baby BEFORE 38 weeks can increase chances of ASD. I find this interesting (and frightening) and curious to know some stats here for our members. Please only answer for your _own_ child/children, and for arguements sake, we are going to assume 'premature' is ANYTHING *before* 38 + 0 weeks gestation (as given by your due date) and anything 38 + 0 *or more* is considered "term". My daughter was born at 37 weeks and has ASD, and my other two children were born at 38 weeks (exactly) and do NOT have ASD.


----------



## mummy3

My son has ASD and was a 35 weeker but my other 3 (35, 33 and 32 weekers) do not have ASD although 2 have speech delay:flower:


----------



## EmeraldD

My daughter is on the autism spectrum (Aspergers) and was born at 42 weeks


----------



## Tiff

Claire is on the spectrum and was born at 39+1. Only complication I had was Gestational Diabetes.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My child has ASD and was NOT premature.

He was born at 39+6 and I had easy text book pregnancy and labour!


----------



## LittleMinx

Perfect pregnancy, no complications.. Born by elective c-section at 38+2 .. x


----------



## vixxen

My oldest son has both ASD + ADHD, the only issue i had was in labour when he became distressed.


----------



## suzib76

My son has ASD and was born at 41+3


----------



## Tiff

For what its worth, one of the girls as the group C goes to was premature and has ASD.


----------



## BleedingBlack

I can't take the poll because my daughter was a 35 Weeker and has ASD and my son was a 38 Weeker with ASD. My youngest may get hit with it also and she was a 33 Weeker.


----------



## nikki2512

my eldest son was born at 39+2 and is at the moment in the process of being assessed for asd,i had raised asp when i had the routine triple blood test at 17 weeks,but had scan and was told all was fine just had to have extra growth scans with him then at 38 weeks got high blood pressure which is why i was induced at 39+2 and then he got distressed and i ended up having an emergency c section with him,had no pregnancy problems with my youngest son he was born at 39 weeks by elective c section and he has no signs of asd x


----------



## peachymomma

My son was born at 37 weeks and has "classic Autism"


----------



## rhloveselmo

I had 3 premature kids, they all have special needs. 
My daughter 7 35 weeker - language disorder, auditory processing disorder and ADHD innate native/impulsive type
My son 6 32 weeker- severe asd, ADHD hyperactive type, dyspraxia, sensory processing disorder
My son 5 27 weeker - severe anaphylaxis, auto immune disorder, blood disorder (ITP), dyspraxia, autism.
I've seen studies regarding this topic and they have found an increase in kids with autism due to prematurity...


----------

